# Fable II



## kyektulu (Oct 26, 2008)

I havnt got a Xbox but Fable II looks so good, is it worth buying a Xbox for this game?

I have not played Fable 1, nor even heard of it but advertisements for its  new installment seem to be everywhere and im tempted but dont want to spend so much money on a console and game if it isnt _really_ worth it.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 26, 2008)

Don't get a console for one game IMO. Putting all your eggs in one basket is a risk.

Fable 1 was good, not great. I think 2 is much the same (but I have a PS3 so I haven't played it, though I do wish it would come to PS3).


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 26, 2008)

Fable 2 is a much better game than the first, but Cayal is right; picking up a console for one game isn't a smart idea. There are exceptions to this rule, of course -- had I not owned a PS3 beforehand, I would've purchased one simply to play Metal Gear Solid 4. But than again, I've been a fan of the series for some time, and I had a general idea of the quality of the experience before I even got the game in my hands.

Fable 2 is definitely charming. There's lots to do and multiple ways to approach and play the game, but even with all that accessibility and replay value, the main quest is relatively short. If you find yourself uninterested in petty side-quests, you may feel the 300 dollars you spent to pick up the game and the console was wasted in under 12 or so hours.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 27, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Don't get a console for one game IMO. Putting all your eggs in one basket is a risk.



Absolutely. Fortunately there are lots of good reasons to get a 360, Fable 2 is just one of them. This isn't an excuse to start an argument over which console is best. remember, in the console wars, there are no winners, only losers


----------



## Cayal (Oct 27, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> Absolutely. Fortunately there are lots of good reasons to get a 360, Fable 2 is just one of them. This isn't an excuse to start an argument over which console is best. remember, in the console wars, there are no winners, only losers



You're right. Look at what is available for both consoles and see which ones interest you more.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 27, 2008)

Cayal said:


> You're right. Look at what is available for both consoles and see which ones interest you more.



Fortunately console exclusives are becoming less and less relevant as developers realise they can make more money by releasing them on more than one platform. But this really is the best way to decide which console to buy. 

So since we've gone in that direction, what games DO you like to play?


----------



## Cayal (Oct 27, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> Fortunately console exclusives are becoming less and less relevant as developers realise they can make more money by releasing them on more than one platform. But this really is the best way to decide which console to buy.



First party games are the ones you'd probably look at since they will always be exclusive.



> So since we've gone in that direction, what games DO you like to play?


Anything really. Whatever looks good.

I'd rate my top 5 PS3 games as - 

Metal Gear 4
Uncharted
Ratchet
Cod4
Resistance: FoM

I guess you could say Adventure and FPS lol. But lack of RPGs doesn't help either.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 27, 2008)

Hell, if I could, I'd go back to the SNES simply for its Final Fantasy games, back before VII introduced all that technological crap.


But of course, it's impossible to find one that still works nowadays, and its games are probably relics everywhere except maybe Ebay, I'm guessing....


----------



## Urlik (Oct 27, 2008)

Manarion said:


> Hell, if I could, I'd go back to the SNES simply for its Final Fantasy games, back before VII introduced all that technological crap.
> 
> 
> But of course, it's impossible to find one that still works nowadays, and its games are probably relics everywhere except maybe Ebay, I'm guessing....


 
why buy an old one that might not work for long when you can emulate the SNES on your PC?


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 27, 2008)

There is that too.

Hell, though, I don't have the money for anything anyway, hehe.


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 28, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> Absolutely. Fortunately there are lots of good reasons to get a 360, Fable 2 is just one of them. This isn't an excuse to start an argument over which console is best. remember, in the console wars, there are no winners, only losers



What else RPG wise is available for the 360?

I only play rpg's, I am just not keen on any other genre of games really.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I'd say that PS3 and 360 are pretty evenly matched for RPGs. Not so long ago I would have said you should go for the PS3, since it'd get the major share of the JRPG exclusives, but with the likes of Infinite Undiscovery and Final Fantasy appearing on 360, that's not really the case.

On the 360 I'd recommend Eternal Sonata, blue dragon, enchanted arms and Infinite Undiscovery for the JRPG feel, and Fable 2, Oblivion and Mass Effect if you like the western touch. But you can't go wrong with the PS3 either, but as the younger console its list of RPGs is less impressive, most of them being available on the XBox first. If you were going to get a console, I'd say to go for the 360.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 28, 2008)

^ Only exclusive PS3 RPG I recommend is Folklore. Eternal Sonata, Enchanted Arms and Oblivion are multi-platform.

Final Fantasy XIII is multi platform, however Final Fantasy XIII Versus is PS3 exclusive.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cayal said:


> ^ Only exclusive PS3 RPG I recommend is Folklore. Eternal Sonata, Enchanted Arms and Oblivion are multi-platform.
> 
> Final Fantasy XIII is multi platform, however Final Fantasy XIII Versus is PS3 exclusive.



How good is folklore? I heard some mixed things but I was thinking of taking a look during the summer dry spell when I can get it cheap.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 28, 2008)

It's different, but it's good from the little I played (only played the demo). It was fun IMO.


----------



## Urlik (Oct 29, 2008)

Cayal said:


> It's different, but it's good from the little I played (only played the demo). It was fun IMO.


 
I'll second that (I've only played the demo)
it took a while to get going but once it did, it was a lot of fun (reminded me of Kingdom Hearts in a bizare way)


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

this game looks awesome!


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll download the demo and take a look. But it's low down on a long, long list.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Nov 17, 2008)

I got a PS3 for the blu-ray. Same reason I got a PS2 before, it doubles as a DVD/Blu-ray player.


----------

